# Best food for a Papillon puppy?



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

I want to do everything right, and I want to, eventually (after lots of hard work and patience), have a well-behaved, healthy (both inside and out) Papillon. Part of this is the food.

I'm planning on feeding ToTW when she's big enough that I won't have to worry about the kibble being too big for her. I still haven't decided on a food brand until that time though. I was thinking one of the Blue Buffalo Small Puppy formulas (maybe it was Diamond?), but I'm not sure yet.

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

I have a 9 mo. old papillon mix puppy. I too am thinking about feeding her ToTW as an adult. For now, I've decided on Wellness Puppy, which is available at Petsmart. The kibble isn't huge or anything, but it's not TINY. It doesn't seem to bother her though. She's about 9 lbs, to give you an idea of her size. I had been giving her a type of Purina small breed puppy food (which I realize isn't good, but it came free when I adopted her) and that kibble size was smaller, but she wasn't crazy about it. She seems to like Wellness pretty well (she eats it all at once, rather than picking at it) and she's now pooping 2x day rather than 3x. dogfoodanalysis.com analysis rates Wellness puppy 5* and the ingredients seem pretty good, so hopefully it will be okay for her.

I also considered Blue Buffalo Small Puppy... everything I read about it seemed good. The only reason I chose Wellness was because it was cheaper. They had it on sale for $11.99 for 6 lbs. and the same size Blue Buffalo was $18.99.

I looked at Diamond and saw that it was rated lower than Wellness or BB on some sites, but it is the cheapest of the bunch... you can get it online from Amazon for less than $1 per lb.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aussie27 said:


> I want to do everything right, and I want to, eventually (after lots of hard work and patience), have a well-behaved, healthy (both inside and out) Papillon. Part of this is the food.
> 
> I'm planning on feeding ToTW when she's big enough that I won't have to worry about the kibble being too big for her. I still haven't decided on a food brand until that time though. I was thinking one of the Blue Buffalo Small Puppy formulas (maybe it was Diamond?), but I'm not sure yet.
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.


It's really a crapshoot and depends on what your pup does best on. I started Tag on Blue Buffalo (puppy), but he had some issues with that. I switched him to a few other brands and he still had problems, and he did good on Royal Canins BabyDog (or something like that) for small breeds. The kibble was tiny and his problems went away, he was on that food until he was 6 or 7 months. I feed Auz Diamond Xtreme Athlete, not one of the "best" rated foods out there but if the rating is how the dog looks, acts, and apparently "feels", it's a 6 star food IMO


----------

